# Glock 19 Slide



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Polymer80 Glock 19 Slide that has been in the box since I got it. I don't have the time to build it out like I planned on. Asking $300





































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

